# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله للشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد البدر

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله
نموذج من الرعيل الأول




محاضرة ألقاها
عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد البدر
في الجامعة الإسلامية




الحمدُ لله نحمدُه ونستعينُه، ونستغفرُه ونتوبُ إليه، ونعوذُ بالله من شرور  أنفسنا وسيِّئات أعمالنا، من يهدِ اللهُ فلا مُضلَّ له، ومن يُضلل فلا  هاديَ له، وأشهدُ أن لا إله إلاّ اللهُ وحده لا شريكَ له، وأشهدُ أنّ  محمّداً عبدُه ورسولُه، وخليلُه وخيرتُه من خَلْقِه، أرسلهُ اللهُ تعالى  بين يدي السّاعة بشيراً ونذيراً، وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً،  فدلَّ أمّتَهُ على كلِّ خير، وحذّرها من كلِّ شرّ، اللهمّ صلِّ وسلِّم  وبارك عليه، وعلى آله وأصحابه، ومن سلكَ سبيلَهُ واهتدى بهديه إلى يوم  الدِّين.
أمّا بعدُ:
أيُّها الإخوةُ، إنّ حديثي معكم هذه اللّيلة( ) في شخصٍ عرفهُ الخاصُّ  والعامُّ، عرفتْهُ الدُّنيا مسلمُها وكافرُها، رجلٌ ـ فيما أحسبُ ـ أكبرُ  شخصيّةٍ علميّةٍ في هذا العصر، يذكّرنا بما كان عليه سلفُ هذه الأمّة من  العلماء العاملين والهداة المصلحين من غزارة علم، وكرم أخلاق، وسعة اطّلاع،   وعموم نفع ونصح للإسلام والمسلمين، وهو بحقّ نموذج من الرّعيل الأوّل. 
وهو سماحةُ الإمام العَلاّمة، المحدِّث الفقيه، شيخ الإسلام، ومفتي الأنام،  مجدِّد القرن الخامس عشر، الشّيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز، رحمه  اللهُ وغفرَ له، ولن آتي بشيءٍ جديدٍ لا يعرفُه النّاسُ، فموضوعُ الحديث  معروفٌ لدى الخاصِّ والعامِّ، ولكن أحببتُ أن أُدْلِيَ بدَلْوي مع  الدِّلاء، وأن أذكُرَ شيئاً ممّا يتعلّقُ بهذا الرّجُل العظيم، ولكي تكون  المعلوماتُ عن هذا الرّجُل العظيم محصورةً فأنا أوجزُها في عشر نقاطٍ وهي:
أوّلاً: نسبُه، وولادتُه، ونشأتُه.
ثانياً: شيوخُه وتلاميذُه.
ثالثاً: أعمالُه التي تولاّها.
رابعاً: علمُه.
خامساً: عمومُ نفعِه.
سادساً: عبادتُه.
سابعاً: مؤلّفاتُه.
ثامناً: صلتي الخاصّةُ به.
تاسعاً: وفاتُه، وعَقِبُهُ، ومَنْ خَلَفَهُ.
عاشراً: أمنيّاتٌ ومقترحاتٌ.
هذه هي النِّقاطُ التي سيدورُ حولها الكلامُ عن هذا الرّجل الإمام العظيم رحمه الله.
أوّلاً: أقولُ ـ كما أسلفتُ ـ:
هو الإمامُ العلاّمةُ، المحدِّثُ الفقيهُ، شيخُ الإسلام، مفتي الأنام،  مجدِّدُ القرن الخامس عشر، الشّيخُ عبدُ العزيز بن عبد الله بن عبد الرّحمن  بن محمّد بن عبد الله آل باز.
وُلد في مدينة الرّياض في اليوم الثّاني عشر من الشّهر الثّاني عشر من عام ثلاثين بعد الثّلاثمائة والألف.
ونشأَ في أسرةٍ كريمةٍ فيها أهلُ علمٍ وفضلٍ، وكان رحمه الله منذ نشأته ذا  همّةٍ عاليةٍ، وحرصٍ على تحصيل العلم، وجِدٍّ فيه، وقد حفظ القرآنَ قبل  البلوغ، وكان رحمه اللهُ بصيراً، وحصلَ له مرضٌ في السَّنَة السّادسة عشرة  من عُمُرِه، ضعفَ فيها بصرُه، وأخذَ في الضَّعْفِ حتّى انتهى تماماً في  سنِّ العشرين، ولكنّ الله عزّ وجلّ عوّضهُ بصيرةً في قلبِه، ونُوراً  وإيماناً، فنشأ على علمٍ وفضلٍ، وجِدٍّ واجتهادٍ في تحصيل العلم، حتّى نبغَ  في سنٍّ مبكِّرةٍ رحمه الله.
ثانياً: أمّا شيوخُه الذين أخذَ عنهم العلمَ فمنهم 
الشّيخُ محمّد بن عبد اللّطيف بن عبد الرّحمن بن حسن بن الشّيخ محمّد بن عبد الوهّاب رحمةُ الله على الجميع.
والشّيخُ صالح بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرّحمن ابن حسن قاضي الرّياض.
والشّيخُ سعد بن حَمَد بن عَتيق قاضي الرّياض.
والشّيخُ حَمَد بن فارس وكيل بيت المال.
والشّيخُ سعد وَقّاص البخاريُّ أخذ عنه علمَ التّجويد في مكّة المكرّمة في سنة خمسٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة وألف.
أمّا شيخُه الذي تتلمذَ عليه كثيراً، والذي لازمه سنينَ طويلةً، واستفادَ  من علمِه، فهو سماحةُ الشّيخ محمّد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللّطيف بن عبد  الرّحمن ابن حسن بن الشّيخ الإمام محمّد بن عبد الوهّاب رحمةُ الله على  الجميع، فقد دَرَسَ عليه العلومَ الكثيرةَ المتنوّعة، واستفادَ من علمه  كثيراً، وكان رحمه اللهُ يُجِلُّ شيخَهُ، ويثني عليه، ويدعُو له كثيراً،  رحمةُ الله على الجميع، فهؤلاء هم أبرزُ شيوخه.
أمّا تلاميذُه:
فهم كثيرون يصعبُ عدُّهم، وأستطيعُ أن أقولَ: إنّ الغالبيّةَ العظمى من  القُضاة وأساتذة الجامعات في الكليّات الشّرعيّة، وكذلك في كثيرٍ من  المعاهد والمدارس هم تلاميذُه أو تلاميذُ تلاميذِه، أو تلاميذُ تلاميذِ  تلاميذِه، بل إنّ الأفواجَ الخمسةَ الأُولى الذين تخرّجُوا من كليّة  الشّريعة في الرّياض، وهم الفوجُ الأوّلُ الذي تخرّج في عام ستّةٍ وسبعين  وثلاثمائة وألف، وكذلك الأفواجُ التي تلتهُم، وآخرُها الفوجُ الذي تخرّج  سنة ثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف، وهي السَّنَةُ التي تسبقُ انتقالَهُ إلى  الجامعة الإسلاميّة حيث كان يدرِّسُ في كليّة الشّريعة، فهذه الأفواجُ  الخمسةُ هم تلاميذُه مباشرةً، أخذُوا عنه مباشرةً، وأوّلُ فوجٍ تخرّجَ  وأخذَ عنه العلمَ هو الذي تخرّج في عام ستّةٍ وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف، ومن  حين تخرّجُوا وهم إمّا في تدريسٍ وإمّا في قضاءٍ، ومن أخذَ عن هؤلاء  المدرّسين هم تلاميذُ تلاميذِه، وكذلك الشّأنُ في الأفواج الأربعة الأخرى.  وهكذا فيكون الكثيرُ من القُضاة والمدرِّسين في الجامعات وفي غيرها في  العلوم الشّرعيّة هم ـ كما قلتُ ـ إمّا من تلاميذِه، أو تلاميذِ تلاميذِه،  أو تلاميذِ تلاميذِ تلاميذِه.
وقد كان من فضل الله عزّ وجلّ عَلَيَّ أن كنتُ من تلاميذه الذين هم في  الفوج الرّابع من الأفواج الخمسة الذين أخذُوا عن الشّيخ رحمه الله وغفرَ  له.
وبعد انتقاله من المدينة إلى الرّياض كان له دروسٌ في جامع الإمام تركي بن  عبد الله، وفي أحد المساجد القريبة من منزله، وأخذ عنه العلم فيها كثيرون  من أساتذة الجامعات وغيرهم، فهؤلاء أيضاً من تلاميذه الذين أخذُوا عنه  العلمَ.
ثالثاً: الأعمالُ التي تولاّها 
أوّلُ عملٍ أُسند إليه القضاءُ في الخَرْجِ، وكان ذلك في شهر جُمادى الآخرة  من عام سبعةٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة وألفٍ، أي وهو في السّابعة والعشرين من  عمره رحمه الله، واستمرّ في القضاء في الخَرْجِ إلى نهاية عام واحدٍ وسبعين  وثلاثمائة وألفٍ.
ثمّ بعد ذلك انتقلَ إلى التّدريس في معهد الرّياض العلميّ، وكذلك في كليّة  الشّريعة بعد إنشائها، واستمرّ في هذا العمل إلى نهاية عام ثمانين  وثلاثمائة وألفٍ حيث فُتحت الجامعةُ الإسلاميّةُ في أوّل عام واحدٍ وثمانين  وثلاثمائة وألف، وكان هو المباشرُ لإنشائها وتأسيسها نائباً لرئيسها سماحة  المُفتي الشّيخ محمّد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله.
واستمرّ في الجامعة من العاشر من شهر ربيع الأوّل من سنة واحدٍ وثمانين  وثلاثمائة وألفٍ إلى الرّابع عشر من شهر شوّال من سنة خمسٍ وتسعين  وثلاثمائة وألفٍ، أي أنّه مكثَ فيها خمسةَ عشرَ عاماً.
ثمّ انتقلَ إلى رئاسة إدارة البحوث العلميّة والإفتاء والدّعوة والإرشاد  واستمرّ فيها، وفي عام أربعة عشر وأربعمائة بعد الألف عُيِّن مفتياً عامّاً  للملكة، ورئيساً لهيئة كبار العلماء وإدارة البحوث العلميّة والإفتاء.
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك كان يقومُ برئاسة المجلس التّأسيسي لرابطة العالَم  الإسلامي، ورئاسة المجلس الأعلى العالمي للمساجد، ويقومُ أيضاً برئاسة  المجمع الفقهي التّابع لرابطة العالَم الإسلامي، وأيضاً بعد انتقاله عن  الجامعة صارَ عضواً في مجلسها الأعلى، وكان رئيسُها الأعلى خادمُ الحرمين  الشّريفين حفظهُ اللهُ، وكان إذا غابَ عن الجَلَسات يُنيبُ سماحةَ الشّيخ  عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.
رابعاً: علمُه 
كان رحمه الله عالماً كبيراً كما يعرفُ ذلك الخاصُّ والعامُّ، وكان عالماً  ربّانيّاً، وقد نقلَ الحافظُ ابن حجر في فتح الباري عن ابن الأعرابي أنّه  قال: لا يُقال للعالِم ربّانيّ حتّى يكون عالِماً عاملاً مُعلِّماً.
وقد كان كذلك فهو عالِمٌ وعاملٌ ومعلِّمٌ، وداعيةٌ إلى الله عزّ وجلّ على بصيرةٍ رحمه الله.
وكان إماماً في الدِّين، وقد قال شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيمية: بالصّبر واليقين  تُنالُ الإمامةُ في الدِّين، قال اللهُ عزّ وجلّ:                     .
وكان رحمه الله عالِماً بالحديث والفقه، له عنايةٌ بالدّليل، وحرصٌ على  الرُّجوع إلى الأدلّة والتّمسُّك بها، والحثِّ على سلوك هذا المسلك، فكان  معنيّاً بالحديث، ومعرفة صحيحه وضعيفه، ورجاله، ومن يُتكلَّمُ فيه منهم،  وكان في فتاواه وفي دروسه يذكرُ ذلك فيقول: الحديثُ الفلانيُّ صحيحٌ، أو  ضعيفٌ؛ لأنّ في سنده فلاناً، أو أنّه منقطعٌ، أو أنّه مرسلٌ، أو أنّه كذا،  أو أنّه كذا.
وكان معنيّاً بالفقه رحمه الله، وهو المرجعُ في الفتوى في داخل المملكة  وخارجها، وهو مفتي الأنام كما ذكرتُ، يرجعُ النّاسُ إليه في مختلف المسائل.
وكان يُعنى بذِكْرِ القول أو الحكم مقروناً بدليله، وبيان وجهه، سواءً كان من المنقول أو من المعقول، رحمه اللهُ.
وكان رحمه اللهُ في تعقّبه على القول الذي يرى أنّه خلافُ الصّواب في غاية  الأدب مع أهل العلم، فيقول: هذا القولُ فيه نظرٌ، والصّوابُ هو كذا وكذا،  ومن يطّلع على حاشيته على فتح الباري التي تقع في الثّلاثة المجلّدات  الأُولى يجد ذلك واضحاً جليّاً، فإنّه عندما يتعقّبُ الحافظَ ابن حجرٍ أو  من ينقل عنه في بعض المسائل يبدأُ بقوله: هذا القولُ فيه نظرٌ، والصّوابُ  هو كذا وكذا، ويذكرُ الدّليلَ على ذلك، أمّا إذا كان القولُ ساقطاً أو  باطلاً ظاهرَ البطلان مجانباً للحقِّ ومخالفاً للدّليل فإنّه يقول: هذا  القولُ ظاهرُ البطلان، أو هذا القولُ غيرُ صحيحٍ، أو لا يصحُّ، قولٌ باطلٌ،  أو ما إلى ذلك من العبارات.
وكان رحمه الله قد حصلَ له سؤددٌ في العلم، ومنزلةٌ عاليةٌ، ومكانةٌ  رفيعةٌ، يشهدُ بذلك الخاصُّ والعامُّ، ولم يحصل هذا السُّؤدد من فراغٍ  وإخلادٍ إلى الرّاحة، وإنّما حصّله بالجِّدِّ والاجتهاد منذ نعومة أظفاره،  وهو رجلٌ عاملٌ جادٌّ، ذو همّةٍ عاليةٍ، والشّاعرُ يقول:
وإذا كانت النّفوسُ كباراً	
تعبتْ في مرادها الأجسادُ 
فلم ينل ما نال ـ بعد توفيق الله ـ إلاّ بالجِّدِّ والاجتهاد، والتّعب  والنَّصَب والمشقّة، وبذل الجهد والصحّة و العافية في الاشتغال بالعلم، و  نفع النّاس، رحمه الله.
وقد قال يحيى بن أبي كثيرٍ اليَماميّ كما ذكرهُ عنه الإمامُ مسلمٌ في صحيحه: لا يُستطاعُ العلمُ براحة الجسم.
ويقول الشّاعرُ: 
لولا المشقّةُ سادَ النّاسُ كلّهمُ
الجُودُ يُفْقِرُ والإقدامُ قتّالُ
وقد كان رحمه الله صابراً محتسباً، جادّاً مُجِدّاً في جميع مراحل حياته،  إلى أن توفّاهُ اللهُ عزّ وجلّ، وكان عاملاً في محلِّ العمل الرّسميّ، وفي  المسجد، وفي الطّريق، وفي البيت، لا يعرفُ وقتاً للرّاحة إلاّ الشّيء  اليسير، فبابُه مفتوحٌ رحمه الله لاستقبال النّاس للاستفتاء، وطلب الشّفاعة  والمُساعدة والنُّصح، وغير ذلك من الأمور التي يحتاجُ إليها النّاسُ.
فهو إنّما حصّلَ هذا السُّؤددَ وهذه المنزلةَ العاليةَ الرّفيعةَ بالجِّدِّ والاجتهاد، وبذل النّفس و النّفيس، رحمه الله وغفرَ له. 
خامساً: عمومُ نفعِه 
كان رحمه الله نافعاً للنّاس في علمِه، وفي نُصحِه، وأمرِه بالمعروف ونهيِه  عن المنكر، والدّعوةِ إلى الخير، ومُساعدة النّاس بماله وبجاهه، كلُّ ذلك  من أوجه عموم نفعه.
فهو داعيةٌ إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، في محاضراته وكلماته وكتاباته.
وكان يقوم بتعيين الدُّعاة في خارج المملكة على نفقة بعض المحسنين.
ومن عموم نفعه كثرةُ فتاويه سواءً عن طريق المقابلة واللِّقاء المباشر، أو  عن طريق المهاتفة، أو عن طريق المراسلة، كلُّ ذلك كان يحصلُ من سماحته رحمه  اللهُ في نفع النّاس.
وكان رحمه الله عندما يقف على بعض الأخطاءِ في بعض الصّحف والمجلاّت  يُنبِّهُ عليها بكلماتٍ تنشرُ في الصّحف أو في رسائل يكتبُها وتطبعُ  مستقلّةً.
وكانت مجالسُه رحمه الله معمورةً بالعلم والنُّصح والنّفع وإفادة النّاس  والإحسان إليهم، وهي مجالسُ تحضرُها الملائكةُ لأنّها معمورةٌ بذِكْرِ الله  وبالعلم النّافع وبالنُّصح وبالنّفع للمسلمين، رحمه اللهُ وغفرَ له.
وكان حريصاً على مساعدة المحتاجين، وتعمير المساجد، في داخل المملكة  وخارجها، وفي مكتبه الخاصّ في بيته سجلاّتٌ بأشخاصٍ وبجهاتٍ مختلفةٍ  يتلقّون المساعدات، سواءً كانوا من الفقراء أو من الدُّعاة، في داخل  المملكة وخارجها.
وكان رحمه الله ذا لطفٍ وكرمٍ، وحسن ضيافةٍ، فعندما يأتيه الإنسانُ ويكونُ  من بلدٍ غير البلد الذي هو فيه يبادرُ إلى دعوته إلى تناول طعام الغداء أو  العَشاء، ويسألُ عن حاله وحال أبيه وأمِّه إذا كانا موجودين، أو عن حال بعض  أقاربه، وعن البارزين من أهل العلم في بلده، وهذا من كريم أخلاقه وفضله  ونبله رحمه اللهُ.
وكان يرتادُ منزلَه الفقراءُ والمحتاجُون، ومن جاءَ مستفتياً أو طالباً  مساعدةً، ويشاركُونه في طعام الغداء أو العَشاء الذي يهيّأ كلّ يوم على  قدرٍ يكفي لتلك الأعداد من ضيوفه رحمه اللهُ.
وفي حجّ عام ألف وأربعمائة وتسعة عشر وهو العام الذي تخلّف فيه عن الحجّ في  آخر حياته لمرض نصحه الأطبّاء بعدم السّفر للحجّ من أجله كلّف من يقومُ  بفتح بيته في مكّة، ومخيّمه في منى، وصُنْعِ الولائم وتقديمها للنّاس الذين  اعتادُوا أن يأتُوا إليه ليستفيدوا من علمه، ويشاركوه في طعامه، وكان  يتّصلُ بمن كلّفه بذلك بالهاتف للاطمئنان على ذلك.
وكان يبذلُ جاهَهُ في الشّفاعة للنّاس وفي مساعدتهم في تحصيل مطالبهم وقضاء حوائجهم.
ثمّ إنّه كان يتيسّرُ لي أن أزورهُ في وقت الحجِّ في منزله وفي المخيّم في  منى، وفي هذه السَّنَة لمّا تخلّف عن الحجِّ سافرتُ إلى مكّة لَمَّا كان  فيها قبل ذهابه إلى الطّائف بيومين، وذلك في يوم الخميس الموافق التّاسع  والعشرين من شهر ذي الحجّة، ذهبتُ أنا وبعضُ أبنائي خصِّيصاً لزيارته،  ولَمَّا جئنا إليه وسلّمنا عليه كعادته يبادرُ إلى السُّؤال عن الحال وعن  الوالدين، ويدعُو إلى تناول طعام الغداء، فقلتُ له: إنّا قد جئنا من  المدينة خصِّيصاً لزيارتك، ونتناولُ طعامَ الغداء معك ثمّ نرجعُ إلى  المدينة، فقال رحمه الله: قال اللهُ عزّ و جلّ: (( وجبتْ محبّتي  للمتحابِّين والمُتزاورين فِيَّ )). 
وفي ذلك اللّقاء كان في مجلسه ستّون من أصحاب الحاجات، وقد ذكرَ عددَهُم  أحدُ الذين كانوا يتولّون قراءةَ المعاملات عليه، وكان وصولنا إليه في  السّاعة العاشرة صباحاً، ومنذ ذلك الوقت إلى أن أذّن لصلاة الظّهر وعنده  كاتبان كلُّ واحدٍ منهما عنده عددٌ من المعاملات، يتناوبان القراءة عليه،  وإذا حصلَ اتِّصالٌ بالهاتف رفع السّمّاعةَ وأجابَ على استفتاء من يستفي.
ولَمَّا أُذّن لصلاة الظّهر سأل كم عددُ الذين بقيت معاملتهم؟ قيل: إنّه  بقي ثمانيةٌ، فقال: إن شاء اللهُ بعد الصّلاة ننهي معاملاتهم، وبعد الصّلاة  رجعَ وأنهى ما بقي وجلسَ إلى أن قُدّم طعامُ الغداء، فقام الجميعُ لتناول  طعامَ الغداء، وكان الطّعامُ كثيراً كعادته لأنّ الذين يحضرُون كثيرون،  وكان عددُ الصّحون التي تحلّق عليها النّاسُ في ذلك اليوم ستّة صحون كبيرة،  رحمه اللهُ وغفرَ له. 
ولم يكتف رحمه الله في بذله النّفعَ للنّاس وحرصه على مساعدتهم فكتبَ  كتاباً لأحد المشايخ الكبار وذلك في اليوم الثّامن من الشّهر الثّالث من  عام ثمانية عشر وأربعمائة وألف، قال فيه: يسرُّني أن أخبركم بأنّه منذ زمنٍ  طويلٍ وأنا قائمٌ بالعمل على مساعدة كثيرٍ من المحتاجين في داخل المملكة  وخارجها، وتعمير المساجد في داخل المملكة وخارجها، وتعيين الدُّعاة في خارج  المملكة وذلك على نفقه خادم الحرمين الشّريفين ووليّ عهده وعدد من الأمراء  وأصحاب الخير والتُّجّار، ثمّ قال بعد ذلك: والدّوامُ لله، و       ، فإذا حدثَ بي حادثُ الموت أرجُو أن تتولّوا  هذه الأعمالَ، وأن تحتسبُوا الأجرَ عند الله عزّ وجلّ.
سادساً: عبادتُه 
كان رحمه الله عاملاً بعلمه، وثمرةُ العلمِ العملُ، فكان كثيرَ الذِّكْرِ  لله عزّ وجلّ، وكثيرَ الدُّعاء، وكان ملازماً للحجِّ، وقد حجّ سبعاً  وأربعين حجّةً رحمه الله، عرفتُ هذا لمّا زارَ منطقةَ الباحة في عام ألف  وأربعمائة في شعبان سُئل، وكان من جواب السُّؤال أن ذكرَ عمرَهُ وأنّه في  ذلك الوقت يبلغُ السّبعين من العُمُرِ، وأنّه حجّ ثمانياً وعشرين حَجَّةً،  أخبرني بذلك أحدُ الحاضرين، وكان مواصلاً للحجّ حتّى العام الذي قبل العام  الذي انصرمَ وهو العامُ الثّامنُ عشر بعد الأربعمائة والألف، فيُضافُ إلى  الثّمان والعشرين تسعَ عشرة حَجَّةً، فيكونُ عددُ الحَجّات التي حجّها رحمه  الله سبعاً وأربعين حَجَّةً.
ومِمَّا وقفتُ عليه مِمَّا يدلّ على عظم عنايته بالعبادة والاشتغال بها  أنّه في عام سبعةٍ وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألفٍ في آخر شهر ذي القعدة ذهبتُ من  المدينة إلى مكّة لحاجةٍ تتعلّقُ بالعمل إذ كنتُ نائبَه في الجامعة  الإسلاميّة، وبتُّ عنده تلك اللّيلة في منزله، وكان في بيته مكان مستطيل،  فكان يمشي فيه ذاهباً آيباً ويقرأُ القرآنَ، يريدُ أن يتحرّك ويقرأ القرآنَ  الكريم.
وأيضاً أذكرُ أنّه في سنةٍ من السّنوات لمّا كان في الجامعة دخلتُ معه إلى  المسجد النّبويّ بعد أذان الظُّهر، وكنتُ بجواره، فصلّى أربعَ ركعاتٍ وأنا  صلّيتُ ركعتين، ومعلومٌ أنّه جاءَ أنّ السّننَ الرّاتبةَ عشرٌ وأنّها اثنتا  عشرة والأكملُ هو اثنتا عشرة، ولمّا سلّم التفتَ إليَّ وقال: أنتَ ما  صلّيتَ إلاّ ركعتين، فقلتُ: نعم، فقال: إنّ الاثنتي عشرة هي الأكملُ  والأفضلُ.
فكان رحمه الله ملازماً لما هو الأكملُ والأفضلُ، وينبِّهُ ويرشدُ ويلفتُ النّظرَ إلى تحصيل الأكمل والأفضل رحمه الله.
وأذكرُ أيضاً لمّا ذهب إلى القصيم في عام خمسةٍ وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف  ليتزوّج من هناك كنتُ مع المشايخ الذين ذهبُوا معه، ولمّا كنّا في أثناء  الطّريق في وادٍ من الأودية فيه شجرٌ، وفي وسط النّهار كسفت الشّمسُ فقام  فصلّى بنا صلاةَ الكسوف في ذلك الوادي، رحمه الله.
سابعاً: مؤلّفاتُه 
مؤلّفاتُ الشّيخ رحمه الله كثيرةٌ، وهي رسائلُ مفيدةٌ وعظيمةٌ، وقد بدىء  بجمع هذه الرّسائل وكذا الفتاوى، وطُبع منها حتّى الآن اثنا عشر مجلَّداً،  تسعةُ مجلّداتٍ تتعلّق بالعقيدة والدّعوة إلى الله في موضوعات مختلفة، ثمّ  المجلّدُ العاشرُ والحادي عشر والثّاني عشر بدىء فيها بالفقه بكتاب  الطّهارة وإلى نهاية كتاب الجمعة من كتاب الصّلاة.
ومن مؤلّفاته: 
ـ الفوائد الجليّة في المباحث الفَرَضِيّة.
ـ وكتاب التّحقيق والإيضاح لكثيرٍ من مسائل الحجِّ والعمرة والزّيارة على  ضوء الكتاب والسُّنّة، وهو كتابٌ عظيمُ النّفع، كثيرُ الفائدة كما يعلمُ  ذلك الخاصُّ والعامُّ. وقد طُبع في حياة الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله،  وتوالت طبعاتُه حتّى بلغت الملايين من النّسخ، كما ترجم وطبع في لغات  مختلفة.
ـ ومنها نقدُ القوميّة العربيّة على ضوء الإسلام والواقع:
وكان ذلك في الزّمن الذي حصلت فيه هذه الفتنةُ، وكثُر الكلامُ فيها في  الإذاعات والصّحف، فكان منه رحمه الله أن ألّف كتاباً عظيماً نافعاً في ذلك  وطبع طبعته الأُولى عام خمسةٍ وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف، مع أنّ بعض الشّباب  في هذا العصر يتكلّمُون في كبار العلماء ويقولون عنهم: إنّهم لا يفقهون  الواقع، وهذا الكتابُ الذي كتبه اسمُه: (( نقدُ القوميّة العربيّة على ضوء  الإسلام والواقع ))، وكان ذلك قبل أن يُولد كثيرٌ من هؤلاء الذين يقولون:  إنّهم يعرفُون الواقع، ومن اطّلع عليه عرفَ ما فيه من الفقه والفهم على ضوء  الكتاب والسُّنّة والواقع.
ـ ومنها ثلاث رسائل في الصّلاة.
ـ والتّحذير من البدع: يشتمل على التّحذير من أربع بدعٍ، وهي بدعةُ  الاحتفال بالمولد النّبويّ، وليلة النّصف من شعبان، وليلة الإسراء  والمعراج، والرّدّ على الوصاية المنامية المزعومة من المدعو أحمد خادم  الحجرة النّبويّة.
ثامناً: صلتي الخاصّةُ به
عرفتُ الشّيخَ رحمه الله في السَّنَةِ التي قدمَ فيها من الخَرْجِ إلى  الرّياض؛ لأنّه قدم في أوّل عام اثنين وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف، وأنا جئتُ من  بلدي الزُّلْفِي بعدما أخذتُ الشّهادةَ الابتدائيةَ في عام واحدٍ وسبعين  وثلاثمائة وألف، ودخلتُ في 
معهد الرّياض العلمي، وكان هو بدأ التّدريسَ 
في تلك السَّنَة، ولكنّه لم يكن يُدرِّسُنا بل يدرّس بعض الأفواج الذين قبلنا، وما ظفرتُ بتدريسه 
إلاّ في السَّنَةِ الأخيرةِ في عام تسعةٍ وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف، حيثُ كان  مدرِّساً لطلاّب السَّنَة النِّهائيّة طلاّب السَّنَة الرّابعة من كليّة  الشّريعة، وأوّل رؤيتي إيّاه ولقائي به في عام اثنين وسبعين وثلاثمائة  وألف، وكان في ذلك الوقت عددٌ من المشايخ الكبار يقومون بإلقاء الدّروس في  مسجد الشّيخ محمّد ابن إبراهيم رحمه الله بين المغرب والعِشاء، وهم الشّيخ  عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله، والشّيخ محمّد الأمين الشّنقيطي رحمه الله،  والشّيخ عبد الرّحمن الإفريقي رحمه الله، والشّيخ عبد الرّزّاق عفيفي رحمه  الله، وكان المسجدُ يَعُجُّ بطلبة العلم، وأذكر أنّه كان يلقي دروساً في  التّفسير في سورة مريم.
ثمّ كان اتّصالي به كثيراً في الفسح بين الدّروس وفي المسجد وأزورهُ في  منزله، ولمّا جاء عام واحد وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف كنتُ بحمد الله من الذين  رُشّحُوا للتّدريس في الجامعة الإسلاميّة في آخر عام تسعةٍ وسبعين  وثلاثمائة وألف، حيثُ طلبتُ من الشّيخ محمّد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله أن  يجعلني في سِلْكِ التّدريس فقال: إنّه يوافقُ على ذلك ولكنّه يريدُ أن  أدرّس في الجامعة الإسلاميّة عند افتتاحها، فقلتُ: أنا على أتمِّ  الاستعداد، وفي عام ثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف لم تُفتح الجامعةُ الإسلاميّةُ،  وكان يُذكرُ بعضُ الأشخاص الذين سيتولّون رئاستَها، ولَمَّا جاء افتتاحُها  عام واحد وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف، وعلمتُ أنّ الشّيخ عبد العزيز بن باز هو  الذي سيتولّى إدارتَها نائباً عن رئيسها الشّيخ محمّد ابن إبراهيم رحمه  الله فرحتُ فرحاً شديداً لما لهذا الرّجُل العظيم من منزلةٍ في نفسي،  فصحبتُه خمسةَ عشرَ عاماً من أوّل عام واحدٍ وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف إلى  قرب نهاية عام خمسةٍ وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألف وهو منتصفُ شهر شوّال من ذلك  العام، حيث كان هو المسؤولُ في الجامعة في عشر سنواتٍ كان نائباً للرّئيس،  ولكنّه هو المباشرُ للتّنفيذ، والقائمُ على إدارتها وتنفيذ أعمالها، وبعد  ذلك كان رئيساً للجامعة. وكنتُ في تلك المدّة معه في مجلس الجامعة، وكان  رحمه الله قد جعلني في مجلس الجامعة منذ إنشائها، وفي عام ثلاثةٍ وتسعين  عيّنتُ نائباً للرّئيس بترشيح منه وموافقة من الملك فيصل رحمهما الله؛  فكنتُ ملازماً له في العمل، وأتّصلُ به باستمرارٍ، وكنتُ آتي إليه في  المنزل أحيانا قبل الذّهاب إلى الجامعة وأجلسُ معه قليلاً، وكان معه  الشّيخُ إبراهيم الحصيّن رحمه اللهُ، وكان يقرأُ عليه المعاملات من بعد  صلاة الفجر إلى بعد ارتفاع الشّمس.
وفي يوم من الأيّام قال لي: رأيتُ البارحةَ رؤيا وهو أنّني رأيتُ كأنّ هناك  بَكْرَةٌ جميلةٌ [أي: ناقةٌ] وأنا أقودُها وأنتَ تسُوقُها، وقال: أوّلتُها  بالجامعة الإسلاميّة، وقد تحقّق ذلك بحمد الله فكنتُ معه في النّيابة مدّة  سنتين ثمّ قمتُ بالعمل بعده رئيساً بالنِّيابة أربعةَ أعوامٍ، وحصلَ  للجامعة في ذلك خيرٌ كثيرٌ ولله الحمدُ. فكانت صلتي بالشّيخ رحمه الله  وثيقةً، وبعد انتقاله إلى رئاسة البحوث العلميّة استمرّت صلتُه بالجامعة  حيث كان عضواً في مجلسها الأعلى كما أسلفتُ، وكان يرأسُ المجالسَ نيابةً عن  خادم الحرمين الشّريفين إذا غابَ، لأنّ الرّئيسَ الأعلى للجامعة خادمُ  الحرمين الشّريفين، وقد أنابَ سماحةَ الشّيخ في حال غيابه نيابةً مطلقةً.
تاسعاً: وفاتُه 
توفِّي رحمه اللهُ ـ كما يعلمُ الجميعُ ـ في صبيحة يوم الخميس السّابع  والعشرين من شهر المحرّم، قبل أذان الفجر بدقائق، وصُلِّي عليه في المسجد  الحرام بعد صلاة الجمعة، ودُفن في مقبرة العَدْلِ في مكّة المكرّمة، وشهدَ  جنازتَهُ العددُ الذي لا يحصيه إلاّ اللهُ.
وذلك لما للشّيخ رحمه اللهُ من المنزلة العظيمة والمحبّة في النّفوس،  وأرجُو أن يكون ممّن قال اللهُ عزّ وجلّ فيهم:  •                ، ومن  الذين جاء ذِكْرُهُمْ في الحديث: (( إنّ الله إذا أحبَّ العبدَ نادى جبريل  وقال: إنّي أحبُّ فلاناً فأحبّهُ، ثمّ يُنادى في أهل السّماوات: إنّ الله  يحبُّ فلاناً فأحبُّوه، فيحبُّه أهلُ السّماوات، ثمّ يوضع له القَبولُ في  الأرض )).
ولو كنتُ أقولُ الشِّعْرَ لقلتُ الشِّعْرَ في رثائه ولكنّني لستُ بشاعرٍ،  إنّما أتمثّلُ بشعر الشّعراء، وعندما كان يُوارى في قبره رحمه الله تذكّرتُ  بيتاً هو مطلعُ قصيدةٍ للشّيخ محمّد بن عبد الله بن عثيمين المتوفّى سنة  ثلاثٍ وستّين وثلاثمائة وألف، رثى فيها الشّيخ سعد بن عتيق وهو شيخُ الشّيخ  عبد العزيز بن باز رحمةُ اللهِ على الجميع، وقد توفِّي سنة تسعٍ وأربعين  وثلاثمائة وألف، وكان عمرُ الشّيخ لمّا توفِّي شيخُه سعد بن عتيق تسعةَ عشر  عاماً، وبين وفاتيهما إحدى وسبعون سَنَةٌ، وهذا البيتُ هو قولُه:
أهكذا البَدْرُ تُخْفي نُورَهُ الحُفَرُ
			  ويُفْقَدُ العلمُ لا عَيْنٌ ولا أَثَرُ
هذا هو مطلعُ القصيدةِ. ولمّا عدتُّ إلى المدينة رجعتُ إلى ديوانه المسمّى  بـ: (( العقد الثّمين من شعر الشّيخ محمّد بن عثيمين ))، واطّلعتُ على  القصيدة وهي تبلغُ ثلاثةً وأربعين بيتاً، اخترتُ منها بعضَ الأبيات، وهي  تنطبقُ على الشّيخ تماماً:
أهكذا البَدْرُ تُخْفي نـُـورَهُ الحُــفَــرُ
	ويُفْقَــدُ العلـمُ لا عَيْــنٌ ولا أَثَــرُ
خَبَتْ مصابيـحُ كنّا نستـضىءُ بــها
	وطوّحَتْ للمغيب الأنجُــمُ الزُّهُـرُ
واستحكمتْ غُرْبَةُ الإسلام وانكسفتْ
	شمسُ العلومِ التي يُهدى بها البَشَرُ
تُخُرِّمَ الصّــالِحُون المقتـدَى بـِهِــمُ
	وقامَ منهم مقامَ الـمُبـتـدا الخَـبَــرُ 
فلستَ تسمـعُ إلاّ كــانَ ثمّ مـضى
	ويلحَقُ الفارطَ البــاقي كـما غَبَرُوا
وأذكرُ أنّ الحافظَ ابن حجرٍ رحمه اللهُ ذكرَ في 
(( الإصابة )) في ترجمة قيس بن عاصمٍ المنقري التّميمي   من أصحاب رسول  الله  ، وكان سيّداً في قومه، وقد رثاهُ عبدةُ بن الطّيّب في قصيدةٍ منها  قولُه:
وما كان قَيْسٌ هُلْكُهُ هُلْكَ واحدٍ
		        	ولكـنّــهُ بنيـانُ قومٍ تهــدّمَــا
وهو ينطبق على الشّيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه اللهُ.
فهو لم يكن فقيدَ أسرةٍ، ولا فقيدَ قريةٍ أو مدينةٍ، ولا فقيدَ قطرٍ أو  إقليمٍ، وإنّما هو فقيدُ العالَم الإسلاميّ رحمه الله وغفرَ له.
وقد خلف رحمه اللهُ أربعةً من البنين وستّاً من البنات، وأحدُ البنين وهو  أحمد من طلبة العلم، أصلحَ اللهُ بنيه، وبارك فيهم، وغفرَ للشّيخ ولنا  جميعاً، ولكنّه خلّفَ الألوفَ من البنين الذين يستفيدون من علمه ويدعون له،  وقد قال عليه الصّلاةُ والسّلامُ: (( إذا مات ابنُ آدم انقطعَ عملُه إلاّ  من ثلاثٍ، صدقةٍ جارية، أو علم ينتفعُ به، أو ولد صالح يدعُو له ))،  فأبناؤُه من نسبه وأبناؤُه في العلم كلُّهم يدعون له، والمسلمُون يدعون له  رحمه الله وغفر له.
وخلفَهُ في عمله في الإفتاء في المملكة ورئاسة هيئة كبار العلماء ورئاسة  إدارة البحوث العلميّة والإفتاء نائبُه في الإفتاء الشّيخُ عبد العزيز بن  عبد الله بن محمّد آل الشّيخ حفظهُ اللهُ وباركَ فيه، وجعلهُ خيرَ خلفٍ  لخير سلفٍ، وهو معروفٌ في جدّه بالاشتغال بالعلم وفي خطبه النّافعة المفيدة  في جامع الإمام تركي وفي مسجد نمرة بعرفة.
وكان القائم بأعمال رئاسة البحوث العلميّة والإفتاء والدّعوة والإرشاد قبل  انتقال سماحة الشّيخ عبد العزيز بن باز من الجامعة الإسلاميّة إليها هو  الشّيخ إبراهيم بن محمّد ابن إبراهيم آل الشّيخ.
وإنّا نفرحُ كثيراً إذا رأينا في آل الشّيخ مَنْ هم من أهل العلم.
وأقول: إنّ من محاسن ولاة الأمر في هذه البلاد عنايتَهم بآل الشّيخ،  وحرصَهم على تمكينهم من الأعمال المهمّة، وذلك أنّ أصلَ هذه الولاية التي  حصلَ النّفعُ فيها على مدى قرنين من الزّمان أو أكثر إنّما كان بالتقاء  إمامين عظيمين هما الإمامُ محمّد بن سعود رحمه الله، والإمامُ الشّيخ محمّد  بن عبد الوهّاب رحمه الله، وقيامهما بالدّعوة إلى الله عزّ وجلّ، ونصرة  دِين الله.
عاشراً: أمنيّات ومقترحات 
وأختم هذه الكلمات بأمنيّات ومقترحات هي:
أوّلاً: أنّ الشّيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله كان مرجعاً للعُلماء، إذا  جاءت المشكلاتُ رجعُوا إليه في حلِّها ومعرفة حكمها، وقد ذهبَ ورحلَ رحمه  الله، والعلمُ الذي في صدره ذهبَ معه، ولكن بقي علمُه الذي في الأوراق  والرّسائل والفتاوى، والذي نتمنّاه ونرجُوه ونقترحُه أن يعتني خَلَفُه في  إتمام ما بُدىء به من جمع هذه الرّسائل والفتاوى وطبعها ونشرها للاستفادة  منها، وقد طبع منها اثنا عشر مجلّداً كما أسلفتُ، وهي تبلغُ المجلّدات  الكثيرة، ونسألُ الله عزّ وجلّ أن ييسّر جمعَها وطبعَها وتمكين طلبة العلم  من الاستفادة منها.
ثانياً: وصيّةٌ لي ولطلبة العلم عموماً وهي الجِدُّ والاجتهادُ في طلب  العلم وبذل الوُسْع في تحصيله، والعناية بأخذه ونشره وبذله؛ كما كانت حالُ  الشّيخ رحمه اللهُ تعلّماً وعملاً وتعليماً ودعوةً ونصحاً.
ثالثاً: أوصي بعض ذوي الهمم العالية من طلبة العلم بالاتّجاه إلى إعداد  رسائل علميّة وأبحاث تتناول إبراز جوانب مختلفة من جهود الشّيخ العلميّة في  العقيدة والتّفسير والحديث والفقه والدّعوة إلى الله وغير ذلك.
رابعاً: من المعلوم أنّ الجامعةَ الإسلاميّةَ بالمدينة المنوّرة عالميّةُ  النّفعِ، والشّيخُ عبدُ العزيز بن باز عالميُّ النّفع، وهو الذي باشر  تأسيسها، وتولّى غرسها منذ افتتاحها واستمرّ فيها خمسةَ عشرَ 
عاماً، وإنّ اسمَ الجامعة الإسلاميّة اسمٌ جميلٌ، ويزدادُ جمالاً إذا أطلق عليها اسمُ: (( جامعة الشّيخ 
عبد العزيز بن باز الإسلاميّة ))، وقد بذلتُ لذلك أسباباً ـ نفع اللهُ بها.
هذه بعضُ الأمنيّات والمقترحات التي في ذهني يسّر الله تحقيقها، وأسألُ  الله عزّ وجلّ أن يغفر لسماحة الشّيخ، وأن يجزيهُ أحسنَ الجزاء، وأن يبارك  في علمه، وأن يثيبهُ على ما قدّم، وعلى ما حصل منه من الصّدقات الجارية،  وأن يعظم له الجزاء، وأن يوفّقنا جميعاً لما يرضيه، ولما فيه تحصيل العلم  النّافع والعمل به، إنّه سبحانه وتعالى جوادٌ كريمٌ، وصلّى اللهُ وسلّم  وبارك على عبده ورسوله نبيّنا محمّدٍ، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.
منقول
*

----------

